# How to get the snow forecast you want



## billski (Dec 12, 2011)

Step 1. Make it up yourself.
Then get support from Olympic Gold Medalists.

Step 2.  Get support from Donna Weinbrecht ('92 Mogul Olympic Gold)






Step 3.  Get support from Tommy Moe (Oympic gold, '94)






Step 4.  Give it to Barry Burbank and get the word out!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 13, 2011)

That's some good stuff right there!  Great idea Bill!


----------

